# How to cut of the tip of a syringe?



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

How do you cut it off? I used scissors but we was really hard to cut off! So how do you do it?
Oh and I may add, it's for giving goats copper. I've heard iof it and want to try it. How many cc's for weight? Thanks


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

We use scissors too or good trimmers. And use the point to make the hole bigger. Sometimes I use a file to make it smoother


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use scissors and yes it is hard to cut off.

1cc per 60 lbs. Put Probios over the opening to hold the rods in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wire cutters work well.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

are y'all talking about cutting the needle or the plastic part? If the plastic part why? are you cutting the entire end out to make it similar to a dosing gun?
And if it is the needle why? That I can't even think of a reason why you would want to do that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutting the plastic part off to make it a big opening to dump copper rods in. You cut the whole end off where you insert the needle so you have an opening as wide as the tube. This is just for the copper bolus.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok so making a type of dosing gun that makes sense. I would say in that case something with a wide opening would work best, some kind of nipper or pipe cutter.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Instead see if you can find a whole foods injector they close up at the end and are actually big enough to put a clove of garlic or leaves from plants they are used to fill the tube macaroni or to put chunks of flavor into meat


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use an empty horse wormer tube.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have an old cow/calf dosing gun, so if I ever bolus my girls I would just use that.


----------

